# help build in progress but cant get front panel power



## omslemming (Sep 25, 2012)

OK so I'm using a cm storm trooper case an have a complete build only trouble is it doesn't turn on! I have mboard power an gpu power so nothing wrong with board or PS as green less come on but when I hit the power on button nothing happens, I've plugged the front panel 4 pin power connector into the female 4 pin connector from PS, is there nething I might be missing? Anyone who's used the storm trooper case have ne similar probs? Its doing my head in builds complete but for that.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 25, 2012)

omslemming said:


> OK so I'm using a cm storm trooper case an have a complete build only trouble is it doesn't turn on! I have mboard power an gpu power so nothing wrong with board or PS as green less come on but when I hit the power on button nothing happens, I've plugged the front panel 4 pin power connector into the female 4 pin connector from PS, is there nething I might be missing? Anyone who's used the storm trooper case have ne similar probs? Its doing my head in builds complete but for that.



Nearly all the cases I know, have a 2-pin female power button cable that comes out of the button which you must plug into the motherboard. It will be in your motherboard manual where to find the male port on the motherboard. Most motherboards I know have a grouping of ports where you will find HDD LED, Reset Switch, mini speaker, Power LED, Power Switch. Also, be sure when you plug the cable in, it is oriented correctly. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like the power switch from the case is not connected to the motherboard.


----------



## omslemming (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a power sw switch from the front panel which I've plugged in alongside the other tiny front connectors HD led, reset etc I don't have a power led as with this case  that's built onto  the front panel power I have a male 4 pin connector that goes into a female psu connector of the same. Just no idea what I've plugged in wrong, all atx connectors r in, the MB has power as the leds on gotta be something to do with the front panel


----------



## omslemming (Sep 25, 2012)

There is a 2 pin plug spare but it has a diff shape to the other front panel connectors it looks like a little adaptor or something but there doesn't seem to be anywhere it even plugs in. Anyone with a cm storm trooper case know of what I speak?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 25, 2012)

Did you try shorting the power pins on the motherboard  (DO NOT DO THIS if you are a beginner on PCs). If it boots after that then there is something wrong with the front panel connections. I had the same issue with my NZXT tempest 410 Elite. I took the panel apart to find that the board my reset and power connects to had a gash in the copper traces so I put a small dot of solder in the gash to undo the break. After that it worked like a charm!


----------



## omslemming (Sep 25, 2012)

Found the issue an all I can say is its always the simplistic things you overlook isn't it? Basically the front panel connectors were facing the wrong wsy ! There is no guidence from Asus on this and I naturally assumed as they fit the connector either way that the thing to do was plug them in with the printed connector names facing me, nope...other way! Booted up no probs then, having a couple more issues now for one my storage HD drive isn't being recognised prob a loose connection and the fan speed controls built into the case don't do anything, both easily solve able I hope and I've still got my ssd drive to install windows on anyway even if the HD has to be sent back if its faulty. Anyway thanks for the help guys.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 25, 2012)

omslemming said:


> Found the issue an all I can say is its always the simplistic things you overlook isn't it? Basically the front panel connectors were facing the wrong wsy ! There is no guidence from Asus on this and I naturally assumed as they fit the connector either way that the thing to do was plug them in with the printed connector names facing me, nope...other way! Booted up no probs then, having a couple more issues now for one my storage HD drive isn't being recognised prob a loose connection and the fan speed controls built into the case don't do anything, both easily solve able I hope and I've still got my ssd drive to install windows on anyway even if the HD has to be sent back if its faulty. Anyway thanks for the help guys.



Good to hear you got it to work! 
For me as well, Asus hasn't been the best at labelling what pins ground and positive are -_- Very frustrating sometimes.


----------



## omslemming (Sep 25, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Good to hear you got it to work!
> For me as well, Asus hasn't been the best at labelling what pins ground and positive are -_- Very frustrating sometimes.



That's the thing I had it the right way round, like with the hdd leds + to + and - to - but it only worked when I turned the plugs around, miss labelling by Asus on there multi pin adaptor I think.


----------



## omslemming (Sep 25, 2012)

Now to spend the next half a day installing windows and updating drivers heh heh


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2012)

omslemming said:


> Found the issue an all I can say is its always the simplistic things you overlook isn't it? Basically the front panel connectors were facing the wrong wsy ! There is no guidence from Asus on this and I naturally assumed as they fit the connector either way that the thing to do was plug them in with the printed connector names facing me, nope...other way! Booted up no probs then, having a couple more issues now for one my storage HD drive isn't being recognised prob a loose connection and the fan speed controls built into the case don't do anything, both easily solve able I hope and I've still got my ssd drive to install windows on anyway even if the HD has to be sent back if its faulty. Anyway thanks for the help guys.



happens to me all the time. i hate to this day that case manufacturers use 2 hot colors for the switch and LED wires. rustles my jimmies.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2012)

I think manufactures are still deciding on a standard for front connectors. Hence the separate plugs for everything. Its retarded


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2012)

Still deciding?  How long is it going to take?  I've been doing PCs for 20 years and there's still no standard in sight.  It's rediculous


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Isn't ASUS the only one with a non-standard layout? Everything else I've come across has been:

Power LED +, Power LED -, Power button, Power button
HDD LED +, HDD LED -, Reset button, Reset button, Key

The buttons shouldn't matter if they're plugged in upside down though, they're simply closing a circuit as opposed to LEDs which only allow current to flow in one direction.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2012)

No, I've seen some OEMs put the LEDs together or on the same row as the corresponding switch.  I've also seen the speaker on one row or the other.  The thing that gets me the most often is that one manufacturer puts the power LED as a 2-pin connector while another does a 3-pin connector with the middle pin missing.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, I don't touch OEM machines


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry, but OEMs I mean general manufacturers.  If you look at stuff like Dell and HP they're even worse (following their own standard, but at least they always use the same standard).


----------



## omslemming (Sep 25, 2012)

im just glad I was able to solve it, kind of frustrating when you devote so much time to something so simple though, solved the hard disc issue easy enough as well last major problem was my soundcard didnt want to be noticed in the pci port so moved it to a spare pci 16 port and it worked fine.

Pc all setup now and working hopefully itll stay that way.

This was my final build and I can thank the members of this forum for a lot of advice over the time ive been posting here, was only my 2nd build so was still pretty clueless about a lot of stuff.

Cpu- intel i5 3570k

Cpu cooler- noctua nh u12p

gpu- Gigabyte hd 7970 oc windforce edition

ram- 16gb gskills ripjawx 1866mhz

motherboard- Asus P8Z77-V Socket 1155 

psu- OCZ ZX Series 1000W

ssd- Ocz agility 3 240gb

Storage hd seagate barracuda 2tb

sound card asus xonar d2x 

case- coolermaster storm trooper

optical drive LG BH10LS38 bluray rewriter

2 extra fans for the case door silverstone air penetrators red led 120mm

And a random no name memory card reader I havnt got to work yet as I need a serial port extension to reach the mb from where the reader is mounted(cant win em all glad it was something minor lol)

Along with that ive treated myself to an alienware tactx keyboard and a  Benq XL2420T gaming monitor as my keyboard and monitor were on the way out.

Hopefully this setup will see me future proof gaming wise for a few years at least


----------



## omslemming (Sep 26, 2012)

Think I can call this build a success, just ran battlefield 3 under fraps to test frame rates etc as well as checking temps, got an average of 55fps on all settings ultra 1920 1080 gpu temps never got above 45 degrees and cpu temps never above 45 under gaming load, not bad


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2012)

You can use "Render.DrawFps 1" in the in-game console to show the framerate in the top right corner


----------



## omslemming (Sep 26, 2012)

Jetster said:


> You can use "Render.DrawFps 1" in the in-game console to show the framerate in the top right corner



Forgot about the ingame console ill try that in future, beats downloading a seperate program, anyway one last question ive had a look and I cant seem to find what I need to run my memory card reader, basically my problem is its installed near to the top of the case as I want it just under the dvd drive but because the storm trooper case is so large the cable doesn't reach down far enough to plug into the m board, Problem is I cant seem to find an extension cable for this, I think its a `serial`connection but when I search for serial lead extenders all I seem to find is leads for old style printers etc that used serial ports which is obviously not what I need, can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 26, 2012)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> Isn't ASUS the only one with a non-standard layout?



They have the MB header thingie, where you plug all the case jumper leads to one block and plug the block into the MB, I kind of like it... no squiting at a diagram or the print on the PCB, and the block is well labeled, and only fits one way onto the MB.

At least the Maximus/Rampage X38 & X48 have that.


----------



## omslemming (Sep 26, 2012)

That's what caused my issue though. You'd assume when U plug the individual leads into the block that they face the same direction as the labels on the block when in fact its the opposite, if I matched label to label it didn't boot U have to have the plug labels from the case on the reverse as U plug then into the block. Crossed wires between coolermaster and Asus I think.


----------



## Clubber_Lang (Sep 27, 2012)

To the OP.....Thank you for starting this thread!  I myself am in the process of building my very first computer and I have the CS Storm Trooper case as well. Everything I have read , pictures I've looked at and with just some general knowledge .....I think I can get mine together. BUT....since it is my "first time"......that entire front panel wire bundle is the scariest part for me. Pretty sure I can figure out where most will plug in by reading my MB manual and the case manual......but still looks confusing. I'll be using an Asrock Extreme 7 MB in my build. BTW.....glad you got your rig fired up and running.....I'm about a month behind you.


----------



## omslemming (Sep 27, 2012)

Clubber_Lang said:


> To the OP.....Thank you for starting this thread!  I myself am in the process of building my very first computer and I have the CS Storm Trooper case as well. Everything I have read , pictures I've looked at and with just some general knowledge .....I think I can get mine together. BUT....since it is my "first time"......that entire front panel wire bundle is the scariest part for me. Pretty sure I can figure out where most will plug in by reading my MB manual and the case manual......but still looks confusing. I'll be using an Asrock Extreme 7 MB in my build. BTW.....glad you got your rig fired up and running.....I'm about a month behind you.



it isnt as hard as it looks though thats one thing ive found, this was my 2nd build and my first high spec build (my old machine which was my first ever self build was an average spec intel core 2 quad, hd 5750 machine) so I was a bit nervy this time around as the cost of breaking one of the components would have been that much higher but I had no probs, the parts are tougher then they seem lol just remember to do the anti static stuff to ensure you dont fry anything I laid all my parts out on some anti static matting and wore the usual anti static wrist strap grounded to a bit of metal by a croc clip.

By far the hardest thing ive found about these builds is the space avalible and the miniscule size of some of the plugs etc(take the front panel connecters and the fan connecters?...how much smaller do they want to make those little 2 pin things haha) I was getting so frustated trying to reach around my components to plug in tiny little plugs sometimes I got the wife involved haha, her of little hands found it a lot easier to reach into the case to plug stuff in for me.

By and large the only major scare I had was after the build, when id got it all setup and I was playing with it, basically I went into the asus mb bios, I was in the ez mode so didnt think anything I could do would really harm the machine, now in ez mode it gives you 3 profiles, normal, eco power saving and performance, I thought being ez mode these must be configured in a way to be non harmful so i tried to boot with the performance setting.......big mistake, something on my board did not like that one bit, next thing I know the machine is running fine but not `posting` or booting and my screen comes up `no connecter plugged in` as if the hdmi connecter was out.

This understandably pissed me off, was I wrong to assume setting presets avalible to `basic` users(I wasnt in the advanced settings) should not affect a machine in such a way?

I was even more pissed off when I opened my case and saw, a.the red cpu led light, b. the red memory led light and c. a red led light on the graphics card, now at this point I was spitting fire as I thought using these `preset` settings had somehow fried my mboard and some of the components attached to it, I tried restoring the bios using the reset cmos jumper (and let me tell you picking up, moving 1 pin over and back again that little 1 pin width rubber cap was the hardest job yet lol) that did nothing.

Then I read about the memory ok button on the asus board, I held that down, it seemed to be trying various configurations as the pc turned off and on a few times, about the third time it came on and stayed on THANK GOD my pc was back again all red led warning lights off and no further issues.

So lesson for the future avoid asus bios pre sets like the plague!

For the record my ram is still running below spec(which was the reason I changed to `performence mode` in the first place, I have 16gb (2 times 8gb dimms) gskill ripjawx 1866mhz memory, however going into the bios I find its only recognized and I assume therefore running as 1333mhz ram, is this a motherboard compatibility issue? Im running it on the Asus P8Z77-V Socket 1155 motherboard, to be honest its not bothering me that much this machine is blazing fast whatever the rams set at and if its going to involve any potentially machine frying changes(had enough of that with the above problem fuck overclocking i cant afford to shell out anymore money if it goes wrong lol) then ill ignore it but is there any fix for this and does anyone have an idea why it would be running this way?


----------

